# Limited mileage insurance.



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

I just don't know how some of you guy do it??   

There's no way I can keep the milage down to even 7500 a year. I just can't stop driving it.    How the hell do you guy's do it? (whilst keeping the speedo connected!!!  ). (I'm just not convinced that it would reduce my insurance quote that much anyway to be honest  ).

I do at least 35-40k a year in the company car and only use the Skyline at weekends or for the odd trackday, but I simply can't keep the mileage down  there are just so many nice roads in this neck of the world.  

I know it's a problem,  I'll have to go seek help for my addiction!  

Andy.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

I know what you meen, once I start driving the Skyline I just want to go hear or there because the raod is quite a good one, then usually followed by a trip to the petorl station


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Hehe i wish i had a second car but i use my GTS as my everyday car 

My insurance isnt so bad £1300 with all my mods declared (29 and 6-7 year NCB)


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

nigel f said:


> I know what you meen, once I start driving the Skyline I just want to go hear or there because the raod is quite a good one, then usually followed by a trip to the petorl station


Hi Nigel,

Basic addition, can't be helped, went to a meeting in Newcastle a couple of weeks ago, via Scotland. :smokin: ......................though my case isn't as bad as Tim's. That lad really needs help!   

How's the 34 mate? Changed the seats yet? If you need a home for the old ones. 

Are you popping over to Donnington on 9th Oct? Or are you off to the pod?  

Andy.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Caoboth said:


> Hehe i wish i had a second car but i use my GTS as my everyday car
> 
> My insurance isnt so bad £1300 with all my mods declared (29 and 6-7 year NCB)


Andy, 

My god,  where have you been hiding? Nice to know your still about mate.  

Not seen your car for ages. Have you done any more about an R32 GTR??

Andy.


----------



## nigel f (Sep 11, 2002)

Hi andy, the 34 is ok, I still have the orignal seats in it, I just dont drive it for more than 1 1/2 Hour at any time, with out getting out. 
I am going to the Pod on the 9th,

Not sure about the seats but I need to find a home for my R33 V Spec.

Thats quite a detoure for you Newcastle via Scotland 

Nigel


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

nigel f said:


> Thats quite a detoure for you Newcastle via Scotland
> 
> Nigel


Exactly Nigel!!!! I have a BIG problem mate.......I just love driving it tooooooo much!


----------



## Caoboth (Jul 25, 2003)

Hi bud yeah long time no see (actaully been really ill for about a month (had to be on bed rest so kinda been out the loop and missed last few meets, just had a pm from ian abt track day but im in mexico then (arrghh)

GTS is for sale now bud, moving to a diesel for day to day and R32 for a toy (i hope)


----------

